# One of the worst ive seen (transformation)



## bigpaul2006 (Sep 20, 2009)

So I took on the small task of correcting a Mercedes Vito. This has been unloved and parked by the sea since new and had never really been washed since purchase. The paint was in awful condition. The proof is in the pics  :buffer::buffer:

Just to give you an idea of how bad each panel was

A nice 50/50

As you can see each panel was as bad 








Progressing. Note the transfer on the pad 









One side had been previously painted after an accident 

The difference is huge





The finished article with 2 days work 















The pad was pretty much spent. Its a 6"pad, just big hands holding it 



So The van is finished and the wheels sprayed black and covered with reasonable wheels trims. 
The interior was given a thorough clean and looks a lot better
Pics says it all


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Excellent work. All it needs now is some alloys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great turnaround mate, well worth the hard work as looks a different van :thumb:


----------



## John_H (Jan 5, 2007)

Fair play, that's some turnaround. I misread the reg as 98 first, I figured the paint looked 18 years old, rather than just 8.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

What a difference and well woth the work.
A good advertisement for the use of a DA.

Alan


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Some turn around hi! It's amazing what a bit of time and effort can do, van looks brand new like!


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

What is an IPA wipedown


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Cracking job!


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

nice job lad


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Lovely job


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

What a cracking job you've done there Paul, 2 days of work with a brilliant outcome.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloody good detail mate.:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

mb1 said:


> What is an IPA wipedown


In between different stages of polishing you use IPA (isopropyl alcohol) or a cleanser of sorts, to remove the polish oils, gives a cleaner view of the paintwork to see how the correcting process is working.

Stunning job there, but them wheels would have driven me mad, all that hard work, think I would have talked the owners into at least a can of hammerite to cover them with.lol


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround, always rewarding and makes for some decent pics.

What did you apply for protection post polishing?

cheers

Chris


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella


----------



## bigpaul2006 (Sep 20, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> In between different stages of polishing you use IPA (isopropyl alcohol) or a cleanser of sorts, to remove the polish oils, gives a cleaner view of the paintwork to see how the correcting process is working.
> 
> Stunning job there, but them wheels would have driven me mad, all that hard work, think I would have talked the owners into at least a can of hammerite to cover them with.lol


The van is a work in progress. Next weekend we will be doing the cab interior and sorting the wheels. Watch this space


----------



## bigpaul2006 (Sep 20, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice turnaround, always rewarding and makes for some decent pics.
> 
> What did you apply for protection post polishing?
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Chris
I used Menzerna Powerlock sealent. I must say its my go too always. So easy to apply and remove. 2 coats applied 13 hours apart


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice work.
No doubt moved it from the bottom of the range in their value to the top. :thumb:


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Great work.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job , hows the back today ? I did a Merc Sprinter some years back and my back so sore for days after holding that rotary


----------



## bigpaul2006 (Sep 20, 2009)

Richf said:


> Great job , hows the back today ? I did a Merc Sprinter some years back and my back so sore for days after holding that rotary


thanks Rich, not too bad today. I am quite fortunate that being 6"9 comes in handy for big boys like these. the lower parts i did while seated so all good today thank god


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

That's an amazing turn around on a van that's had a hard life:thumb:


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I was going to say did you do the roof? And how? But if you are 6'9 it was probably standing on the floor. Great job too by the way.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Great transformation! I actually prefer seeing work like this on neglected vehicles, much more satisfying seeing the finished result.:thumb:


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fantastic considering how bad it was :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## bigpaul2006 (Sep 20, 2009)

funkydunk said:


> I was going to say did you do the roof? And how? But if you are 6'9 it was probably standing on the floor. Great job too by the way.


Ha i must say i used a small step ladder for the middle of the roof. other than that i needed to use a chair to sit down to do the bottom. bit far down for stooping



TonyHill said:


> Great transformation! I actually prefer seeing work like this on neglected vehicles, much more satisfying seeing the finished result.:thumb:


Exactly, nail on the head. I prefer working on older harsher jobs to see a great transformation



Justin2 said:


> Fantastic considering how bad it was :doublesho :thumb:


cheers mate. very happy with it


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

real nice work there! super satisfying


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work I did one about a year or so ago should be on here somewhere. Needed a day to recover after lol


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, Paul. The results are fantastic.:thumb:

My brother has the same van, in the same colour and in the same condition. Cannot wait to give it a thorough detail this summer.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

These types of jobs are easily the most rewarding. Great work chum!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

amazing work.
what protection did you use ? my car starts to look like first picture, I polished but only last like 1 month :S


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

brilliant


----------



## bigpaul2006 (Sep 20, 2009)

LSpec said:


> amazing work.
> what protection did you use ? my car starts to look like first picture, I polished but only last like 1 month :S


I always use Menzerna Powerlock. Its my personal favourite


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant work


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------

